# E-Timer By Delph Electronics



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi has any one ever used or had experiance with the Delph Electronics, Watch Escapement Analyser - eTimer.

From what i've read it looks good but is the upgrade from a Vibrograf B200 worth the Â£350

Any comments would be appreciated

Regards steve


----------

